# Getting a Czech road toll box



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi

As part of our trip next summer we are looking to take in some of the Czech Republic. I emailed the authorities to see whether we can get the toll box thingy via the post so as to save time en route, but alas, we cant.

Has anyone recently gone through the process of stopping at the border and getting one of these things? If so could you comment on the process? 

Hopefully its speedy and painless:smile2:

ta

Graham:smile2:


----------

